
A game developer's story of perseverance - ilarum
http://www.polygon.com/2016/2/17/11035050/owl-cave-chronic-pain-game-development
======
soneca
As a fan of adventure games, I got interested in their next game. But the link
on the post leads to an immersive blog from, I assume, one of the game's
character. Not any info about the game's launch date or a newsletter to sign
up.

I looked for the company's website, but it is not updated since 2015.

Maybe I am missing something, but how can I learn more about the new game?

EDIT: realized the post is from February. No news about the game on her
twitter, site or steam. I guess it never happened (yet) and indie game
development is just hard.

